# Broken TV , Protection plan questions?? Anyone use this before?



## leastbay (Aug 24, 2013)

Just filed a claim because my Samsung plasma is getting thin vertical lines on the screen. A technician is supposed to call me soon. Directv told me there is a possibility they would have to take the TV but there is no time table for how long they could keep it for. Anyone have experience in this situation? I would hate to be without my TV for a few weeks or so while they fix it.

Thanks


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

Egad!

You may have to drag the old RCA XL100 up from the basement!


The HORROR! The HORROR!


(I can joke about this, a few years back our HItachi 50" LCD RPTV was in the shop for a month and I connected a 19" CRT to get by. It was REALLY horrible)


----------



## leastbay (Aug 24, 2013)

If football season wasnt starting I could care less


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

I called a protection plan repair on a macbook Air earlier this year and it took almost a month before they got back to me and agreed to replace it and another month before I finally got it. 

My experience though with a 65 inch HDTV (warranty through Sony) is that a repair person will come out to your home and determine the problem and give the warranty company a price and they will either decide to fix it on site once the parts arrive or replace it.


----------



## leastbay (Aug 24, 2013)

How do they replace it? Do they mail you a TV or will I have to setup another appointment for the repair guy to bring one? For some reason the repair place they referred me to is 70 miles away


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

leastbay said:


> How do they replace it? Do they mail you a TV or will I have to setup another appointment for the repair guy to bring one? For some reason the repair place they referred me to is 70 miles away


In the case of my TV, The warranty company contacted me and offered me a couple of choices in models and about a week later, I received a call from the supplier informing me the TV was being shipped by truck (at the time we were living in Minnesota yet the TV came from Oregon) and when I should expect to see it.

I do know someone else who had their TV replaced under a similar plan and were offered a check for the "price paid" and told to get something new locally. This is a nice option if you happen to keep paperwork and can actually prove what you paid for the unit..


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

When mine was replaced (it was a 32") I was given a choice of a single model or the option to take the check. I took the check, and purchased a 39" one so they'll be forced to do in home service on it.


----------



## leastbay (Aug 24, 2013)

did they give you enough for the 39"? I know TV prices drop just trying to figure out how they will value it. They are replacing it Im waiting on an email with an option they said 2-3 days


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

leastbay said:


> did they give you enough for the 39"? I know TV prices drop just trying to figure out how they will value it. They are replacing it Im waiting on an email with an option they said 2-3 days


Keep us updated.

- Merg


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

leastbay said:


> did they give you enough for the 39"? I know TV prices drop just trying to figure out how they will value it. They are replacing it Im waiting on an email with an option they said 2-3 days


I think they gave me $204 for the 32" and I had to pay the difference for the 39"

I got the 39" stupidly cheap, though (like $280) because it was an open box item from Best Buy that was also on sale that week. I haven't seen it for anything less than $400 since then.

I'm quite happy!


----------



## leastbay (Aug 24, 2013)

still havent heard anything back about the value of my tv they said 2-3 days im pretty sure


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

leastbay said:


> Just filed a claim because my Samsung plasma is getting thin vertical lines on the screen. A technician is supposed to call me soon. Directv told me there is a possibility they would have to take the TV but there is no time table for how long they could keep it for. Anyone have experience in this situation? I would hate to be without my TV for a few weeks or so while they fix it.
> 
> Thanks


How old is your Sammy?

Rich


----------



## leastbay (Aug 24, 2013)

2 years, and I dont even use it every day. Im thinking of getting a 240hz Vizio LED. Doubt the picture will be as good.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

leastbay said:


> 2 years, and I dont even use it every day. Im thinking of getting a 240hz Vizio LED. Doubt the picture will be as good.


If you bought it with a major credit card, it might still be under warranty. I know Amex extends the warranty on a TV by a year. If you've had it for more than 2 years it won't work. Any chance you're slightly less than 2 years into the ownership of that Sammy? You will see a difference in the PQ between the plasma and the Vizio LCD.

Rich


----------



## leastbay (Aug 24, 2013)

yeah, youre right. its just over 2 years. Ill have to see what they give me for it first I guess and then decide on something new.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

leastbay said:


> yeah, youre right. its just over 2 years. Ill have to see what they give me for it first I guess and then decide on something new.


Ahh, that's too bad. I think a lot of folks ignore the extended manufacturer's warranties provided by the credit card companies. Oh well...

Rich


----------



## leastbay (Aug 24, 2013)

The warranty company emailed me today with 2 choices. I was pretty surprised that both TVs cost more than my 50" plasma did 2 years ago. Im thinking of going with the samsung.


55" Samsung LED / Model #UN55F6350A 
55" LG LED / Model #55GA6450


----------

